# What is your most profitable type of project?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Same here. I love me some 5x8 bathroom renos. Most I can be in and out in a week. We have them down so much so that we could do them on auto pilot...come to think about it, I think that last few that we did were on auto pilot. :thumbsup:


Rob, What does a 5x8 remodel usually entail for you. New shower, vanity, floor...??? Just curious as I'm looking to be getting into that kind of job and was wondering how it all goes from someone who does them a lot?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Those are the worst because you don't make up anything on materials...they are just labour and accessories.
> 
> The most profitable for me are large integrated projects where I'm supplying automation, hvac, lighting, sound, intercom, network etc.
> 
> The best jobs for cash flow are installing multi-room audio in finished homes.


When we did LV, I loved intercoms. Grey Fox Cat5 or even Aiphone with a gate and door strike. There are a dozens of buildings on the south side of Chicago that made us some really good money, back in the early 2000's


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Rob, What does a 5x8 remodel usually entail for you. New shower, vanity, floor...??? Just curious as I'm looking to be getting into that kind of job and was wondering how it all goes from someone who does them a lot?


The most profitable ones are the Hall 5x8. Tub Surround, Tub Soffit removal, Vanity, Tile Floor, Paint...

Showers add 3-5 days to the job depending on what they are doing. But I am currently rethinking my shower pan construction method. I may be moving to the Schulter foam pan system for simpler installations or may move to Nobel over a single pour pan using Mapecem. I found a pretty nice barrier free kit from ARC that will help speed up that process.

I just started one today. It's a bit bigger than 5x8 but it's just additional floor space, so I should have this one wrapped up middle of next week.

The key, for me, is to make sure that all material is on site before starting work. The only exception is the countertops. That way I am not waiting on anything. I currently have 5 bathrooms on the schedule and 4 of them already have everything ready to go.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> When we did LV, I loved intercoms. Grey Fox Cat5 or even Aiphone with a gate and door strike. There are a dozens of buildings on the south side of Chicago that made us some really good money, back in the early 2000's


To much competition for the low hanging fruit like intercoms, plus ptt systems are almost completely obsolete.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> To much competition for the low hanging fruit like intercoms, plus ptt systems are almost completely obsolete.


Not back when we were doing them, everyone was doing 4 or 5 wire systems. But that's why I said back when and early 2000's.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Data and phone cabling for corporate offices.
They know they need it. 
They usually know exactly what they want, and spell it out in a scope of work. 
They usually pay you what you ask.
You are given a schedule that rarely changes. 
When you are done, and providing everything was documented and works, then you are done.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

for me, the ones I make the most money on are the ones that I bid really high


----------



## billgl (Dec 3, 2013)

5x8 bathrooms. I can get them done in under a week and I get the most word of mouth referrals so they cost me nothing to get.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not back when we were doing them, everyone was doing 4 or 5 wire systems. But that's why I said back when and early 2000's.


In 2000 in Ottawa the money flowed like wine.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

GregS said:


> Data and phone cabling for corporate offices.
> They know they need it.
> They usually know exactly what they want, and spell it out in a scope of work.
> They usually pay you what you ask.
> ...


Greg all commercial work is like that, but you won't get rich on wiring alone.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> In 2000 in Ottawa the money flowed like wine.


Yeah those were the days. Build had us putting 12-16 in every room, speakers in every ceiling, control wires to every door and window. And $15000 the. Loved those days.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Greg all commercial work is like that, but you won't get rich on wiring alone.


We just did access control in another one today. 6 hours work. $4k. I'm happy with that. 

I really do enjoy doing home automation systems, but profit is usually eaten up by clients who can't make up their mind, GCs who don't understand, and everyone being late to pay.


----------

